
Quick fix for vertical alignment in CSS - andrewoons
http://andrewoons.com/quick-fix-for-vertical-alignment-in-css/
======
pedalpete
I think I'd get more out of your post Andrew if you would include an example
of what the 'vertical alignment' problem you were experiencing was. At this
point, I'm not sure where I would use your solution. Maybe an image of the
offending design, and the proper result?

